# Zeelands sonniger Süden



## Stefan.B (6. Juni 2019)

1000 Dank für deinen tollen informativen Bericht.
Ich werde es in Zukunft in der Region bestimmt mal auf Seezunge versuchen.

Wie stehen In der Ecke die Chancen auf WoBa‘s beim Spinnfischen?


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juni 2019)

Danke für den schönen und aufschlußreichen Bericht.

Welche Papiere werden denn benötigt wenn man mal an der Küste angeln möchte.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. Juni 2019)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> die Chancen auf WoBa‘s beim Spinnfischen


Ich sehe auch immer wieder Leute, die die Pfahlbuhnen mit Kunstköder abklappern. Gute Infos gibts immer im Angelladen vor Ort.
Der heißt passenderweise Hengelsport De Zeebaars.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Welche Papiere werden denn benötigt wenn man mal an der Küste angeln möchte.



An der Niederländischen Küste ist das Angeln frei. Lediglich in den Grachten brauchst Du eine Extrakarte, die gibts auch im Angelladen.


----------



## Marco Solar (11. Juni 2019)

*Daumen hoch!* Ein super Beitrag. Wir als ex-Wahlholländer können weiter nichts hinzufügen.

Met zonnige groeten 
M. & M. Solar | Team Angelurlaub Tipps


----------



## snow21 (11. Juni 2019)

vielen dank für den super bericht
ich selber bin früher gerne nach cadzand bad gefahren und muss sagen das sich das angeln hier auf platfisch hier sehr verändert hat.
in cadzand hat man einen segelhafen gebaut und seid dem fängt man erheblich weniger platten.

wenn man hier in cazand noch was fangen will gibt es den radarturm beim "Verdronken Zwarte Polder" rechts neben der steinpackung die ins meer führt. ist etwas flacher am anfang ca. 20 meter und wird dann stetig tiefer aber hier wird noch gebissen.
hier kann man auch die schönen "Haaientanden - Haifischzähne" suchen. wer nach den zähnen buddeln möchte dem kann ich nur raten hier an der stelle rechts oben gibt es soetwas wie ein becken welches durch die flut immer gefüllt wird, und bei ebbe durch einen kleinen abfluß wieder leerläuft genau in dem kleinen ablauf einfach in den kurven nach diesen schürfen. ein sieb für anlöckfutter ist genau richtig.


seebarsche im sommer in richtung "Het Zwin" - hier wärmt sich das wasser sehr gut auf und ist eher flach so das die seebarsche gut auf die brut jagen können.

das bild "Grachten für Cypriniden" hier in dem abschnitt gibt es eine stelle die sich "spritzing wateren" spritzendes wasser nennt, hier wird das wasser kurz durch einen abfall der höhe durchwirbelt, am besten 3-5 meter nach dem angeln. hier findet sich eine kleine kurve wo sich wirklich viele weißfische aufhalten oder einfach wie unten beschrieben den angelladenbetreiber "dezeebarsch" anhauen. die tageskarten bekommt ihr im touristenhaus.

in cadzand bad gibbet auch einen angelladen und der betreiber ist echt super nett und gibt von sich aus auch super viele tipps einfach ansprechen.
https://www.dezeebaars.nl/index.php?route=information/contact

dann viel spass in zeeland

lg snow21


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2019)

Ein toller Bericht, der für mich vor allem deshalb interessant ist, weil ich aufgrund der Haiangelei gerne in Zeeland bin.
Die letzten zwei Jahre war ich in Zeeland (Vrouwenpolder/Neeltje Jans, Vlissingen) und bin dort mit einem Katamaran im Dienste der Wissenschaft (Sharkatag) auf Hai angeln gewesen (Video dazu). Nächsten Monat ist es endlich wieder soweit und wir sind mit ein paar Leute beim Sharkatag. Ich freue mich schon tierisch.
Leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, dort mit der Brandungsrute zu angeln, was mich allerdings sehr interessieren würde.



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Neben den schmackhaften Plattfischen gehen allerdings noch weitere Sommerarten an die Haken: Wolfsbarsch, Aal, Hornhecht, Makrelen oder Franzosendorsche.


Müssten da nicht mittlerweile häufiger auch Haie an den Haken gehen? Die Angelei auf Hai ist ja dieselbe wie auf Plattfisch. Gilt auch für Rochen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. Juni 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Müssten da nicht mittlerweile häufiger auch Haie an den Haken gehen?



Ich selbst habe dort noch keinen grauen Glatthai (ist in der Region doch die Haiart mit dem besten Bestand) gefangen. Aber die Fische Düsen dort sicherlich auch rum. Vlissingen liegt ja quasi am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Vom Angelkatamaran "Jan van Gent" aus Breskens weiß ich, dass sie dort auch fangen.


----------



## Kimtech (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich fahre ende Februar nach Cadzand ich möchte gerne auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche angeln. Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps???


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Februar 2020)

Kimtech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre ende Februar nach Cadzand ich möchte gerne auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche angeln. Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps???



Auf wieviel Threads stellst du denn noch die gleiche Frage?


----------



## Kimtech (7. Februar 2020)

Erstmal Hallo,
Ist das fragen verboten? oder versuchst du zu glänzen...


----------



## friedel91 (26. Februar 2020)

Guten Mittag,


Kimtech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre ende Februar nach Cadzand ich möchte gerne auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche angeln. Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps???


Bist/warst Du schon vor Ort? Was kannst Du so berichten?

Bin ende März/Anfang April in Nieuwvliet-Bad, und auch noch auf der Suche nach Tipps.

Wollte eigentlich eine "Angelfahrt" machen mit einem Kutter, leider bieten immer weniger soetwas an, hat jemand da vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht und kann mir weiter helfen, wie ich am besten dran komme?

Was empfehlt ihr so an Angelsachen mitzunehmen/anzuschaffen? Bin bisher nur an bayrischen Seen beim Spinnen unterwegs...

Habt ihr Tipps wo man guten Fisch bekommt, wenn Petri einem nicht so hold war?

Liebe Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (29. Februar 2020)

schoen geschrieben.
grosse [wolfs-]barsche sortiert man mit grossen koedern aus und man wirft kurz, dann funzt das.
und die "grachten" sind keine grachten, sondern sloote oder vaarten, das nur, um mal ein bisserl klug zu schietern ...


----------



## magi (17. März 2020)

Insgesamt ein schöner, wenn auch mal wieder oberflächlicher Artikel. Mit 100 g Krallenbleien beim klassischen Brandungsangeln kannst du in NL an der offenen Nordsee i.d.R. nur deine Pieren-Zeitung beschweren. Das Fischen im Spülsaum/zwischen den Steinblöcken  mit leichtem Gerät auf "Minies" lasse ich mal bewusst außen vor. Richtiges Brandungsangeln bedeutet mindestens 170-190 g Krallenbleie an Standardgerät, d. h. Brandungsruten mit einem REALEN WG von 200 g. Es sei denn, du hast Ententeich und gerade keine nennenswerte Tide. Dann aber trotzdem lieber schwerer und ohne Kralle´(z. B. Pyramidenbleie) fischen --> bessere Aufladung der Brandungsrute und i.d.R. bessere Wurfweite. Mit einer sehr dünnen geflochteten (ca. 0,10) reichen ggf. auch mal 150g - ist allerdings sehr riskant, da diese Schnurstärke bei dem kleinsten Hänger und/oder Stein-/Muschelkontakt durch ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (21. März 2020)

@magi
die vom autor genannte bandbreite an bleigewichten passt IMHO prima.

klar hast du auch tage, an denen es 170gr und mehr sein duerfen [unguenstige kombi aus wind + tide, krautgang], aber wenn man RICHTIG ankert, d.h. sich einen schnursack stromab des bleis bilden laesst, dann kommt man oft mit erstaunlich wenig blei aus. ich fische uebrigens ausschliesslich MONO zwischen 0.30 und 0.45 mit ner fetten 0.80 mono schlagschnur davor [2 rutenlaengen].

die wurfweite kann man auch anpassen. erstaunlich oft wird der fisch einfach ueberworfen, das nur am rande ... ausserdem sucht ein wanderndes blei strukturen und bleibt da liegen, wo auch das andere futter liegen bleibt ...

duenne geflochtene sind TOTAL fehl am platze, die gruende hast du genannt.

und ne rute laedste net mit nem schweren blei, sondern mit wurftechnik auf. da gibts aber bloss 3 handvoll deutsche, die werfen koennen ... anderes thema


----------



## magi (22. März 2020)

Mag sein, meine Erfahrungen sind andere - auch mit "Schnursack" und gerade bei dicken Schnüren.  Und wenn man nicht alleine in der Brandung steht/ viel Platz hat ist "Rollen lassen" als Tip für einen Anfänger/Gelegenheitsbrandler, der es aufgrund des Artikels mal in NL versuchen möchte, mMn nicht empfehlenswert. Es sei denn, man(n) empfindet große Freude daran seinem Nachbar zu zeigen, wie gut man im Montagen entheddern ist. Aber jedem das seine.


----------

